# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Looking for BTC code developers for a huge opportunity (paid)

## eleganz

If you are a coder/developer and especially have an interest in BTC, the BTC market, trading habits, and the latest BTC news, please let me know and/or PM me.

----------


## PRB

good luck, I wish I qualified, I'm just curious what the venture is. do share when you're free to, thanks!

----------

